# Turned over the garden last Saturday



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

We had had a little dry spell and I figured it was dry enough to stick a plow in the ground so my grandson and I plowed the garden before we got another rain. My grandson even got to cut his first furrow. Nothing like the smell of the earth when it takes it's first breath in the spring. I love it.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yep I hear you it looks good I plan to turn ours up this weekend looks like he likes your tractor.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Doing stuff like this with you grandkids is priceless. Have a granddaughter that has been fascinated with tractors since she was 3, now 7. Has been helping grandpa with planting and harvesting for a number of yrs. Cherish these moments as they grow up fast.

Got my garden plot worked up last week when we had some nice weather. Could plant now but the rains have come back. No sun in forecast for next 10 days.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

I like for the garden to rest for a few days before putting a tiller on it but 2.5" of rain this week has put it off just a bit.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

skunkhome said:


> I like for the garden to rest for a few days before putting a tiller on it but 2.5" of rain this week has put it off just a bit.




Yep it will give some of those weed seeds, and roots time to kill out.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Looks like everyone had a great time. Nice looking Allis!


----------



## 2jdeeres (Apr 14, 2010)

Thursday I tilled 3 folk's gardens, the biggest plot was over 1/2 acre.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

When I retire I am thinking about hiring out.


----------

